# Bare Escentuals "Pretty Amazing" Lip colours



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone else tried the Pretty Amazings out yet? They are kinda like a liquid lipstick and very very pigmented. They are £15 in the UK.




 _Moxie (Bright Petal Pink), Fearless (Rose Mauve), Strength (Bright Red), Bravado (Brick Rose), Ambition (Fuchsia Pink), Courage (Warm Strawberry), Free Will (Pink Nude), Charisma (Coral Pink)_


There is lots of amazing brights in the collection as well as some pretty neutrals and nudes. Definitely something for everyone.​


----------

